# TiVo Edge reboot loop



## btwyx

We haven't watched the TiVo edge in a while, last time we did it rebooted randomly a few times. Now I'm trying to see what's what, and it seems to be stuck in a reboot loop. It gets to TiVo central, may respond sluggishly to a few remote buttons, then reboots.

I've now got it into the settings menu and seems to be stable (at least for now). Anything I should try before calling TiVo? I was thinking of checking the recording history to see when the trouble started, where did they hide it on this new machine.


----------



## btwyx

I've found the recording history. It goes up to 3/27 where lots of programs are "power lost".

The history goes back to 3/18 where everything is "Power Lost".

It has been powered on all this time.


----------



## btwyx

The network settings claim to have had a successful connection at 4:19 this afternoon, I doubt that. Then it rebooted.

I was going to see what program info is available.


----------



## btwyx

"VCM connection" is showing an invalid date (1969, like it's zeroed).

Indexing is 3/17

Guide data goes to 4/12, so maybe it did manage conenct

The last recording is 3/19 so it's been ill since then.


----------



## rodlebod

This happened to me. The only thing that fixed it was a complete factory reset. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btwyx

TiVo support's response is unplug everything and try again. If it keeps happening, call them.

I haven't got around to that yet.


----------



## btwyx

I never did update this. The solution is to delete recordings. Mrs. Btwyx found something somewhere which suggested an overfull Edge would reboot like this. Deleting recordings fixed it.

The root cause was a season pass for BBC News, I managed to set it to record every showing (about 100 times a day) on every channel, and Keep All. Something didn't come across when I copied the pass. It had managed to record 1000's of showings and use up 90+% of the space. That's when it started crashing.

TiVo tech support doesn't know this though, they diagnosed a fault that needed a replacement. With the All In plan, that means you have to pay for a new one, when the one you have currently (which is actually OK, but they don't know that) is less than a year old. I find that totally disgusting. When I voiced this thought they did offer some discount, but still making you pay to repair a device which is less than 1 year old is scandalous.

In the end after finding the fix, I just didn't send it to them.


----------



## TishTash

oh, you fresh-faced unwashed user you:

(It doesn't affect only Edges, but TiVo Roamio Pros as well. For some reason, not TiVo Roamio Pluses, who knows why&#8230;.)

Restarting ... again


----------



## Patrick

My TiVo Edge was spontaneously rebooting, or going into a reboot loop. Doing a factory reset fixed it for a little while, but it started rebooting on its own again after some time. At that point I requested a replacement. I was just outside of the warranty, and had to pay a discounted fee for a replacement device.

My replacement device has been doing well for several months now.


----------



## TishTash

Patrick said:


> My TiVo Edge was spontaneously rebooting, or going into a reboot loop&#8230;. My replacement device has been doing well for several months now.


God bless you: I've had this near-capacity-leading-to-reboot-loops-while-connected-to-internet across multiple devices for *years* now.


----------



## Bill Charette Jr

On Sunday, my Tivo started going into a reboot loop. So, I called on Monday and was told that it is a known issue - when connected to the internet it will go into a reboot loop. They knew this since Friday, but since they don't work on the weekends, it wouldn't be looked at until that day (Monday). Hopefully, it would be fixed sometime this week. I called again Wednesday and was told they have no estimate on when it will be fixed. The same today when I chatted with someone. Luckily, I figured out how to connect the Tivo to the network without the internet on Wi Fi and not ethernet so I can watch my Mini. But it's still annoying that the time is off and, because of that, I need to make manual recordings and, at some point, my guide will run out.


----------



## JoJetSki

Bill Charette Jr said:


> On Sunday, my Tivo started going into a reboot loop. So, I called on Monday and was told that it is a known issue - when connected to the internet it will go into a reboot loop. They knew this since Friday, but since they don't work on the weekends, it wouldn't be looked at until that day (Monday). Hopefully, it would be fixed sometime this week. I called again Wednesday and was told they have no estimate on when it will be fixed. The same today when I chatted with someone. Luckily, I figured out how to connect the Tivo to the network without the internet on Wi Fi and not ethernet so I can watch my Mini. But it's still annoying that the time is off and, because of that, I need to make manual recordings and, at some point, my guide will run out.


So how long did it take them to fix it? When I was off to work this morning I notice my tivo rebooted and when I got home it was still rebooting. I found this and disconnected my ethernet cable and voila it stopped rebooting. Now I have to call and report it. Just curious how long it took them to fix the issue?

JoJetSki


----------



## Bill Charette Jr

I found out later that the reason for this was that they forced an update to the software that caused this issue for "some" Edge users. They really never did fix it, for me at least. I was back and forth with them because I requested them to send me another Edge. At first they wouldn't, because I was out of warranty - even though it was entirely their fault due to them forcing a faulty update and not mine. After about three weeks of negotiating, they finally agreed but I would need to pay $99. This was mid to late September by then and I was fed up so I agreed after a few days of stewing. When I called back to have them send me one, they also agreed to a $30 credit so it ended up costing me $69+tax. On a side note, I sent a message to Xperi, the parent company, via their website and the contact us button - it sent me to the executive relations team - and after I did, that is when they agreed to send me another Edge for $99. This may just be coincidence but maybe not.


----------



## JoeKustra

TiVo says this was fixed on 12/15/21:

Known Issues (tivo.com)

I guess that would mean it's in the next release: Software 21.11.1.v8 Is Coming, According to TiVo Support ???


----------



## Bill Charette Jr

Apparently, it was fixed according JoeKustra's post. It happened to me on August 8, so it took 4 months and a week to fix.


----------

